# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.4.1 released:

## mohamed73

*-Added IMEI Repair for P5100, P3100, P6200, P6800, P7100, P7300, P7500  
-Added Serial Number Repair for I9300, P5100, I9000, I9003, I9010, I9100, N7000, P1000, P3100, P6200, P6800, P7100, P7300, P7500, I777, I897, I997, T839, T849, T959, T959V  
-Added Flashing support for P5100, P3100, P6200, P6800, P7100, P7300, P7500  
-Improved Android unlocking protocols.*  *Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version!*  *Small installer available on NsPro support area.
If you are updating from NsPro v6.3.x or v6.4.0 you can use small  installer that will install only the new files on Nspro package.*  Latest NsPro version is available:
-On NsTeam webpage: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro Support area.

----------

